
Ask HN: Scanning TV listings to show if there is something good to watch on TV? - leoplct
There are plenty of channels on TV and it&#x27;s impossible to know if there is a good movie on some channel, or if it will be next hour.<p>You&#x27;d need such a thing?
======
IanDrake
At a time when TV watching is shifting to on-demand, I don't see a big market
now or in the future for this. Writing non-essential software for laggards
probably isn't a good business model.

Here's what I'd like, perhaps it exists already... One website to track all
the streaming media available to me. I could tell it that I subscribe to Hulu
Plus, Netflix, and have Amazon Prime. It would show me a merged list of what
all my services offer, and most importantly have a UI that lets me REMOVE
stuff I don't want to see and queue stuff I do want to see.

The problem is every time I go to Amazon, I'm offered the same tired
movie/show lineup. So, to find something new to watch, I have to find it in
lists of all the crap I have no interest in, same with Hulu. An aggregate UI
would allow me to keep track of everything in one place.

~~~
anywherenotes
I like this idea, and I'd like to get notification when new movies become
available if they fit what I like. I'd also like to mark movies I want to see
which are not available yet (just came out to theaters), and have the system
notify me when those movies arrive.

And finally I'd like to have groups of movies, so that I can have a group of
my favorite movies, and a group of my kids' favorite movies, and not have
everything mixed as amazon seems to do.

~~~
leoplct
Sounds interesting. I'll work about it

------
pasbesoin
Ten years ago, maybe a bit less, there were a number of sites promulgated upon
aggregating TV listings. Five years ago or so, they -- or the ones I was still
aware of -- started disappearing behind page obfuscation and/or altogether.
You might ask yourself and look into why.

In short, if it's a personal project, then go ahead and have fun. If it's a
business idea, you'd better do some domain and market research before
committing any significant resources -- pre-existing ventures appear to have
exhausted themselves. Although with my avoidance of unnecessary Javascript and
low use of mobile, perhaps I've just missed out on what they've become.

------
napster3000
Yes, it could be interesting.

------
gembird
nope, completely waste of time, instead you should encourage people to watch
less TV...

~~~
leoplct
I mean just movies and tv shows. No talk show or others tv programs. The same
movies/tv shows that are on Netflix, but on tv broadcasting

